# Any suggested linux distros for a HTPC?



## unsmart (Mar 23, 2007)

What I'm looking for is a easy to use distro for my HTPC. Win xp would be easy for me and my family but the wife insist on downloading virus and spyware so I'm thinking linux is the best bet to keep things safe. It's been maybe three years since I ran linux and I really never got to far with it at the time so I'm looking for something that will run out of the box with my hardware. 
 The OS needs to work with this hardware.
1. MSI neo4 NV4 SLI board with creative live 24 onboard sound.
2. x1900gt rev.2 with vivo[vivo must work]
3. ELO serial port touch screen
4. VFD[Vacuum fluorescent display] display by samsung
 I never had any luck installing anything with linux but I know I can get drivers for everything but the VFD, which I can't seem to find.  Do you think it could run through WINE?
 It needs to be easy[ and cool looking ] to use because my wife will be the one using it the most. Theres 100s of distros out there and I really can't download and install them all so if you guys could point me to a few good media oriented ones that would help a lot.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2007)

I think Ubuntu (free) will work with that setup. I actually had delivered to me, like 50 discs. Too bad All but one was thrown away


----------



## craigo (Mar 23, 2007)

G`Day unsmart,

Ubuntu is quite good link: 
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

Also when you settle i have seen this in action and was very impressed:
http://www.mythtv.org/modules.php?name=MythInstall

Goodluck, I hope it all goes smooth.

Craigo.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 25, 2007)

There's also LinuxMCE that's designed to be used with Ubuntu. http://www.linuxmce.com/


----------



## unsmart (Mar 25, 2007)

Wile E said:


> There's also LinuxMCE that's designed to be used with Ubuntu. http://www.linuxmce.com/


 Just downloaded Ubuntu mce  and a few live distros to do some testing. 
 It really looks like ubuntus the choose for a lot of people. I've heard a lot of good things about mythtv but it list the all in wonders as having some issues. I plan on use the VIVO on my x1900gt for video since we have digital cable and it has the same theater chip as the A-I-Ws which could be a problem. Might try it out though,really can't have any down time or the wife will use my gaming PC 
 I'm a little worried about the VFD, it's one of the main features of my homemade HTPC case. Do you have to recompile stuff to get it to work in WINE? Being and old man I still can't do anything with a command line Got into computers after the dos days. 
 Thanks everyone for the advice


----------

